# Advice needed for mini mare with broken leg



## minis4me (Jul 4, 2009)

Hi,

Just Daphne, a sweet little 28 yr old Miniature Horse mare, broke her fetlock. She was standing on the side of it with her foot flopping to the side when I found her.

We started off splinting her just to make her more comfortable for the last trip to the Vet as they were too busy to come out.

But it appeared she had no intent of leaving this world yet. So, we have been changing her splints and bandages constantly and she has been spared that journey.

Her leg is definitely healing, though not perfectly straight. Due to a bad sore on the outside of her fetlock, from before her splint, we have done two courses of antibiotics and it is a clean looking wound.

It has been 5 weeks now with the splints and I am looking to take them off in a week if I can come up with the right way to support her leg.

I don't give up easily & I am unwilling to have to tell my friend I had to give up on her dear little Daphne. She was brought here for her retirement when my friend had brain cancer & had to give up her farm. I send her frequent pictures and updates and we just aren't ready to let her go.

Has anyone ever dealt with a broken fetlock? My biggest concern is whether the tendons will heal. It felt like top & bottom of her fetlock was broken & her foot was loose like a rag. Now if I hold her leg, it no longer flops. But she has not been allowed yet to put pressure on it without the splints.

With splints on, she gently uses it to paw the stall and her toe rests on the ground. But the splint takes weight as well. Lately she has learned to hop & hold it up. She is pretty agile for a 28 yr old! She is getting daily MSM & glucosomine.

I have a TENS which I bought to rehab Lulu, another injured mini & it really helped. So, I plan to use that to try & help her leg get back in shape once the splints are off.

I purchased a pair of little neoprene splint type boots & am hoping they might help. But I am not sure they will be stiff enough. I thought I could get a few different types of support ready for her & then they can be changed as needed. It will sure help once the sore heals up.

Anyway, it would be helpful to hear from someone who has had success with this type of injury. I'm afraid to talke the splint off in case she needs it. Thanks a bunch.


----------



## txminipinto (Jul 4, 2009)

My first question is Has this mare seen a vet and had radiographs of her leg?


----------



## mizbeth (Jul 4, 2009)

I agree, has she seen a Vet? She has lived a full life at age 28, if she has problems afterwards I would consider "letting her go" if she was my mare.

I do have one that is 30 years old now, and I know her days are numbered. She is alert, comes for her dinner, talks to me. She has hip/stiffle problems that continue to worsen with age. I know her time will be soon and hope she tells me when that is. Tough decision........for both of us.

Beth


----------



## Marty (Jul 4, 2009)

I"m going to first commend you for taking this on for your friend and also for trying to help this little one since your vet is a complete looser for not wanting to come out and tend such a serious injury. Actually you seem to have covered many basis already and used your brains well by putting this horse on some supplements already.

However, sorry to say all your efforts may fall short without X rays to know how exactly this needed to be set and if in fact it is the fetlock itself. It may be attempting to mend incorrectly and may have needed surgery as well. Nevertheless, these things take may take months. Trying to remove this splinting anytime soon could be very pre-mature and to move into something like splint boots may not nearly be enough support. Very hard call here since we aren't vets and I haven't a clue. Perhaps you should leave it all in place until you can get a vet to come out (SOON like now) and see what needs to be done. I do hope you included some serious pain meds for this old girl as something so serious indicates high levels of pain and stress.

I realize you may not be ready to let her go yet, but she may be very ready too, so don't rule out that possibility just yet.

Best wishes to you and good luck.


----------



## Minimor (Jul 5, 2009)

I can't tell from your post if the mare did go to the vet initially, or if after splinting her you decided to not take her to the vet, and have just been treating her on your own with no vet advice.

Now when it comes to removing the splint...I absolutely would NOT remove the splint without first x-raying that fetlock. X-ray is the only way you can know if the leg has healed well enough to be able to support weight without the splint.


----------



## Brandi* (Jul 5, 2009)

I don't know much about broken bones but the black and white mare I sold over a year ago ended up having a major problem in her front leg. Her owner has had numerous tests done at UC Davis as well as chiro and natural therapies to try and fix the problem. They still don't know whats wrong with the leg. She does not use her leg and her owner keeps it splintted and wrapped most of the time. She seems to be doing well hopping around on three legs. She has even started to roll recently. She never did that before because it was too hard for her to get back up.

Anyways, this particular pony has proved to me that if there is a will there sure is a way! She wants to live and you can see it in her eyes. I wish you luck with your little girl. I sure hope it turns out ok.


----------



## minis4me (Jul 5, 2009)

Hi,

After recent losses and a nightmare dealing with the Vet clinic, I was pretty much glad they didn't have time to see Daphne. It is a long painful drive for her and once splinted up and over the shock, she was comfortable. In five weeks she only needed pain meds one day. That was a week later when the splint slipped.

No, I can't afford to get her xrays and the Vet has $3000.00 from us with our recent devastating losses. We think Daphne is better off staying home with us. I have consulted a Vet and have lots of info on the positioning for splints etc. Unfortunately, as she had already gotten a wound to the side of her fetlock, it could not be casted due to needing bandage changes.

I have a lot of experience in rehabilitating Miniature Horses that some Vets have given up on. So, as Daphne is happy & definitely not suffering any, I am doing my best for her.

The Vet suggested the same positioning which we had already initially done & was pretty supportive saying that they would just experiment with splints anyway. They are not orthopedic surgeons and we are not sending her away for surgery anyway. So, the question is... Has anyone had experience with a broken fetlock?

The info on the net which I have found, shows positive outlook for recovery. In Daphne's case, due to her age, I can only hope for her to be pasture sound. The info I have found says the splints come off after 6 weeks. But it is the transition from splints I am concerned about. I am thinking maybe to give her a half hour with support & no splint & gradually decrease the splint time.

Anyway, thanks for the positive input. I don't want to hear gloom & doom. We have had enough of that. Just positive input. <G> Thanks.





By the way, Daphne is really enjoying all the attention. She is happy getting her bandages changed etc. Her leg feels nice and firm again though not perfectly straight. But due to being wrapped snugly, the sore has shrunk but not healed yet. But it seems like the leg other than the sore doesn't really hurt. We haven't allowed her to use her leg yet and it is splinted in such a way that only the toe hits the ground with the splints taking weight. I feel very positive that Daphne is recovering nicely.


----------



## gatorbait4sure (Jul 5, 2009)

We had a filly last Summer with a broken lower leg. She was splinted on both front legs for at least 4 weeks, in the PVC splints.Then she wore dressings of rolled cotton wrapped tightly in brown gauze and Vet Wrap for another 4 weeks. This change allowed us to reposition the leg instead of having it so straight.

From there she went into the "Little Magic Shoes" on both front feet for continued support. Had I thought of the neoprene splint boots I would have tried them too but she is TINY.

What we did to the broken leg, we did to the other to keep balance.

Mind you she never had any openings in the skin, AND she was refused by New England Equine for surgery, as she was TOO SMALL! My vet did the whole thing, including every recheck and the resulting colic, to the tune of MANY THOUSANDS of dollars!

She is pasture sound now ( bucking and kicking ) but she was two weeks old when this happened too...not 28!

dru


----------



## txminipinto (Jul 5, 2009)

As a regisitered veterinary technician with over 10 years experience and employed at one of the best veterinary teaching hospitals, I can assure you that no one here is qualified to give you advice on the out come of your mare.

My advice is to work with a vet. You're dealing with a joint and that in itself complicates proper ailignment, casting, and recovery. If the leg isn't properly splinted, there are ligament and tendon issues that may reveal themselves once the splint is removed. The reason she has developed a sore on the fetlock is most likely due to a splint that is not bandaged properly or too loose. I don't mean too be so harsh and I commend you for trying with limited funds. But...there are somethings that shouldn't be attempted without direct assistance from a vet and QUALITY of life should aways be first. A 28 year old mare with an improperly healed fetlock will have a painful last few years and could very well develop laminitis in her good front leg due to over compensating for her bad leg.


----------



## Miniv (Jul 5, 2009)

Unfortunately our experiences with drastic leg injuries are not what you want to hear.....





One was with a two month old. It was his REAR leg and it was amputated. We also were in charge with the bandage changing which had to be done -- at first THREE TIMES a day, and then TWICE a day, because of bandage sores. He is 7 years old now.

The other injury was our daughter's riding pony. He broke his FRONT leg. To this day, we don't know how. I found him standing on three legs at breakfast time and his front leg was waggling.......a total break. Our own vet told us that the injury was beyond his expertise and that we needed a specialist who could surgically implant PINS........Our vet spoke to the specialist who quoted us $10,000 and there was no guarantee our boy would ever trot again. (If it had been his REAR leg, he would have had a better chance.........Horses place more of their weight on their front legs.) Larry and I still grieve over having to put Senor down. But he knew and asked us to........It was one of those moments which is hard to describe.

In assessing your Daphne's injury........my only advice would be to remember where a horse places most of their weight, her age, and watch her face and eyes when trying to read how she's feeling. Take all that into account when deciding what her quality of life and happiness is. YOU are the one who sees her in person.


----------



## Genie (Jul 5, 2009)

Luckily we haven't had to deal with something like this but have heard some different ideas for splinting and also with a joint aid called "Recovery".

Recovery is an excellent product and not sure where you can locate in your area. I'll send the web site.

With splinting a vet advised that using bubble wrap first will protect the area from soreness and the splints rubbing the skin/hair off.

So bubble wrap, then splint , and hold in place with duct tape.

http://www.recoveryeq.com/wound_healing_pro.htm


----------



## rabbitsfizz (Jul 5, 2009)

As has been said no-one on this Forum with the exception of our resident Vets is qualified to give advice on this.

I have dealt with broken legs, I would never, ever even consider doing so without X-rays and a Vet on call constantly.

If you cannot afford this, and it is totally understandable, you might wish to consider euthanasia.

It is, I should point out in all fairness, illegal to practise Veterinary medicine without a license.


----------



## minis4me (Jul 6, 2009)

Thank you to everyone with some great suggestions. Unfortunately I am unable to reply to the PMs. I just can't figure out how to get them to go out as it says I have no friends. LOL. I was able to read them but the replies won't go.

To answer a few of the questions:

The sore was caused by Daphne walking on the side of her fetlock with her foot flopping to the side. It was not caused by the splint. She is well padded and we have had lots of experience with splints in the past. Each time the Vet asked us what we were using...

The bubble wrap is a great idea. I will get some tomorrow to try as it woul be less cumbersome than the hypoallergenic fleece lined shipping boot which is over a childs stocking over her bandages and gauze pads. There are a lot of layers to protect her from the splints and over top of it all is a full roll of Vet rap.

To answer another question, I am treating the wound with Hibitane ointment and we are on our second large tube. She had two courses of different antibiotics as I had plenty purchased for my mare that I recently lost who was being treated by the Vet. I did ask before administering them to her though.

Thank you for the suggestion of colloidal silver. I think if the Hibitane doesn't get it done pretty quick I will give that a try.

I have been trying to get an old SMB to cut down to fit Daphne as I thought that might give her a good support as a transition from the splint. I bought a little mini pair of boots for her but they don't seems stiff enough.

I really wasn't asking for the opinions on what to do with the little mare. Whether to take her to a Vet or not.

I just wanted advice on a transition support after the splint. Thank you for the suggestion of the support on both legs. I agree that it would be a good idea.

No. I am not a Vet & don't profess to be one. I have rehabilitated quite a few and I can tell when to give up and this little mare is not suffering in any way. She is testing her leg & is charging around in her 20 ft stall in excitement when she sees me with her apples, etc. Her leg seems pretty much healed except the sore, which is shrinking but still not healed up. She can't really use her leg yet as we are keeping it immobilized.

If little Bit's Magic shoes will help her, she will have them. I have purchased them for another little mare in the past & they were wonderful for her. I currently have another little mare who gets her regular glue shoe made by the Vettec Superfast glue and another type underneath her foot.

She was treated by an orthopedic Vet before she came to me to work with. Lulu has her own little success story.

So, please understand that this mare is being well treated and in no danger of suffering. When her time comes, we will make the right decision. But Daphne is a healthy old lady and never had enough pain to miss a meal. We have a fantastic farrier who is willing to try the latest technology and has worked on my minis with me for over 20 years. The Vets often ask him for advice.

The Vets here just have to many clients and an emergency sometimes has to wait until it is far too late. But they are only human and can't always be available. Plus they are not specialized horse Vets.

Sometimes it is hard to swallow and do to our recent devastating experiences I have to remind myself of the many positive ones we have had in the past.

I have consulted with a Vet & xrays now would not help anything as it has already knit & we aren't having surgery done. Why put the old gal through that & the recovery time anyway. If the healing process hasn't worked with the splints and/or support boots, then she will be taken to the Vet cllinic. But if she goes there it will be her death sentence and I am trying to give her a chance first, since she is so full of life.

We also have a 33 yr old mare who wanders around here. She has chronic laminitis. She still enjoys life & I know how to treat her.

This little mare is not officially mine but belongs to a good friend who has given her to me to try and help. She understands that if Daphne is not responding to treatment or her quality of life has gone, we will make the right decision.

Anyway, thank you all for your positive suggestions. Sometimes two heads is better than one and can lead to new ideas.

Have a great day!

Joanne


----------



## Marty (Jul 6, 2009)

Hi Joanne, for the PM's........use the same box to write and then just go down below and hit "reply"

Just a suggestion for some good sanitary padding is stay free maxi pads. They work really nice for cushion

good luck


----------



## Minimor (Jul 6, 2009)

X-rays wouldn't "help" anything, other than telling you if the leg has healed enough to have the splint taken off. It would be a shame if the mare goes through all this for 5-6 weeks, then has the splint off & the leg gives way because it wasn't healed enough--that's all anyone is saying when they say they feel x-rays are required.

5-6 weeks in a splint is often long enough, but with a fracture in a joint, damage could be more substantial than if it were certain long bone fractures--and with the mare being 28 her bones may not heal as quickly as they would have if she were 6 months or even 5 years old.

I've had a dog with a broken leg--a clean break, leg flopping. Leg was splinted for 6 weeks. Vet said that should be long enough, but did x-ray the leg before removing the splint. He said no, it wasn't healed well enough, and the splint couldn't be removed. We left it another 2 weeks--x-rayed again and this time it was ready to have the splint off. It was sure nice to know what was what with the leg before we removed the splint & found out the hard way that it was too soon to remove it.

Just sayin'...


----------



## txminipinto (Jul 6, 2009)

Splint boots do not offer the stability your mare needs. They protect the splint and cannon bones, not the fetlock joint.

As for bubble wrap...bubble wrap is going to be an insulator and cause the leg to sweat. A LOT! That sweat is going to irritate the skin and could cause an infection. I wouldn't use it and would stick with thick cast padding.


----------



## Genie (Jul 6, 2009)

We had a severe injury a few years ago due to a stallion attack.

Schrieners sprayed on the wound healed it beautifully and proudflesh was avoided.

"This is the alternative to using ointments to heal an injury that has the potential to end up with proud flesh from being kept moist while in the healing process. This is great for deep tissue injurys to help heal from inside out with out the worries of heavy scaring. I have used it for years, and it is a great addition to your current first aid kit. It is easy to apply - just spray and your done. No injury too big or small; it will grow hair back twice as fast as regular treatments and the great thing is that it is herbal. I don't use most ointments due to the fact most of them have some type of chemicals which I'd rather not use on my horses due to allergic reactions. I have never had a problem like that with the herbal products

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

$15.75

Schreiner's Herbal Solution is a simple, safe and effective


----------



## MountainMeadows (Jul 6, 2009)

You might try calling Pilchuck Vet in Snohomish, WA (360) 568-3111. They have a 30+ year old mini mare, broken front leg, and only one eye. Someone brought her in to have her put down, and the vets all fell in love with her spirit. She is doing well, and even tho she is well past her prime still has a glint in her eye, I believe she is still there and will probably end up being the hospital mascot. The vets might be able to give you a recommendation since they are quite aware of the will to live and positive spirit that minis have (trust me, I have had a few really weird things happen that would have definately been a death sentence with a fullsize horse and the vets have been astounded at how the minis handle these situations).

Good luck and thank you for trying to take such good care of Daphne, however, I do agree with Karen that this is something that definately needs vet attention prior to releasing her support/bracing.

Stacy


----------



## HGFarm (Jul 6, 2009)

I agree with most here in that you are asking for veterinary advice from folks not qualified to give it. I would never consider handling something like this on my own, no matter what my experience, without at least xrays and the advice of a vet to at least come and look at it.

Age does slow healing time a lot and you may be fighting a losing battle here. I think you are wonderful to try to give her a second chance, however, considering her age and life quality.... you should prepare yourself for the inevitable. I am sure her previous owner knows she is old and cannot live forever.

I have no advise to offer other than I would have her xrayed to see if/how she is healing before doing anything further and have her checked over by a vet.


----------



## Matt73 (Jul 6, 2009)

rabbitsfizz said:


> As has been said no-one on this Forum with the exception of our resident Vets is qualified to give advice on this.I have dealt with broken legs, I would never, ever even consider doing so without X-rays and a Vet on call constantly.
> 
> If you cannot afford this, and it is totally understandable, you might wish to consider euthanasia.
> 
> It is, I should point out in all fairness, illegal to practise Veterinary medicine without a license.



I'm with you on this. If I couldn't afford a vet, i'd put her down.


----------



## Crystalbank (Jul 7, 2009)

Like Marty I firstly want to say that isn't little Daphne lucky to have such a caring and persistant owner like yourself. I can totally understand that you feel you have to try your very best. A big pat on the back.

Not a mini, but I took on a 2 year old ex racer who had a fracture near his hock. He'd previously had ops on it and pins etc, but nothing had worked. Admittedly I worked alongside my Vet as we needed to know the exact picture. He had to stay bandaged and on box rest for over twelve weeks............and having such a youngster like that on box rest was a nightmare!

The fracture did heal in the end, but was not ideal. The raceyard were going to have him PTS, but as I worked there and had my own stables they let me have a go - Hey Presto! I have to say that my Vet bill wasn't as much as I'd expected, but then I did everything myself under their instruction.......except for X Rays






I think my point it here that I thought the bandages and supports would only be needed for six to eight weeks, but far from it. Your little one has her age against her whereas my lad was very young.

I really hope it all goes well and do keep us all updated.


----------



## Sunny (Jul 7, 2009)

Sometimes it just doesn't pay to ask for advice on here, Joanne.



Sounds to me like you're doing an excellent and knowledgeable job of caring for this little mare. Not only is no one on the forum qualified to offer advice on her treatment, no one else has even seen her to know how she really feels. YOU are the who knows her best, and I have no doubt whatsoever that you will never let her suffer. Bless your heart for trying to help her!!!

I do like Stacy's suggestion of calling that vet in WA, though. Sounds like a very similar situation, at least.

Good luck to you and Daphne. She's a very lucky little mare.


----------



## HGFarm (Jul 8, 2009)

Sunny, no one is trying to be mean by not offering advise, but I dont think anyone here wants to be sued by someone else for 'practicing medicine without a license'!!

No, we have not seen the mare nor can we evaluate her condition, so HOW could anyone here even possibly give safe advice when we can't truly see what is going on? Only a qualified vet could help with that.

And I would never want to be responsible for giving someone information that could be wrong, or harmful to their horse, not fully understanding or being able to size up the situation- - - how would the horse owner or caretaker think then?! And who is to blame? I would feel horrible.

This is like trying to diagnose an illness over the phone with your own physician- it would be impossible and your Dr. is not going to do it either, because by law, they are not allowed to here! Neither is a vet supposed to.

I believe that many mentioned it was nice that she is trying to help the mare, however we are unable due to laws in place, and fact that none of us can really help just via a type written message.


----------



## minis4me (Jul 8, 2009)

Thanks everyone for offers of encouragement and suggestions.

Please note: I never actually asked for advice on what to do about this little mare. I only asked if anyone had dealt with a broken fetlock and for ideas of a good support as a transition from her splints. I did not ask anyone on this forum for Veterinary advice.

I am trying to get a used pair of SMBs to cut down to fit her as I think that could help.

I don't write off an animal who is *obviously not suffering *just because a Vet says they can't help her. I appreciate the positive thoughts sent her way. Everyone is entitled to their opinion. My opinion is that Daphne deserves a chance to live.

My internet isn't working too well & I haven't been able to post. The PMs don't work for me to reply. When I press submit it says I have no friends listed. lol!

I have heard from others who have had success with horses with broken bones, which is very rewarding.

Anyway, thanks a bunch. I welcomed all the great ideas and suggestions from everyone.

Have a great day!

Joanne

[email protected]


----------



## ~Lisa~ (Jul 8, 2009)

HGFarm said:


> Sunny, no one is trying to be mean by not offering advise, but I dont think anyone here wants to be sued by someone else for 'practicing medicine without a license'!!
> 
> And I would never want to be responsible for giving someone information that could be wrong, or harmful to their horse,



Well then no one should ask anything about de-worming, vaccinating, colic, lameness odd behavior even sheath cleaning or god forbid give advice on foaling out a mare or what is "normal" or answer questions on newborn foals. All of that is veterinary advice and equally practicing medicine without a license yet it is done here on a daily basis





It is obvious that any forum is a place to get advice from other laymen not vets and many thousands of people do just that on a daily basis on forums all over the internet.

Some advice might not be sound that is true and some could be life saving like anything else on the internet you have to choose what you would like to apply and throw out the rest.

I do not understand why some medical issues are perfectly acceptable for everyone to throw advice good and bad out there and yet others are not


----------



## Miniv (Jul 8, 2009)

This is in regard to cotton padding for Daphne's leg........

For some reason we no longer can find rolls of cotton, just cotton balls! So, we buy disposable diapers and rip off the outer layer. Sanitary napkins (like Marty mentioned) also work, but you get larger sections of soft cotton from a diaper.


----------



## minis4me (Jul 9, 2009)

Thanks. That is yet another great idea. I don't consider it Veterinary advice. Just good helpful ideas.


----------



## Little Bits (Jul 9, 2009)

I few suggestions not know eacatly what the wound looks like or if it aggrevated by the splinting. There are two products that come to mind that I have used successfully over the years. One is Derma Gel excellent product that heals tissues and skin very fast it can be bandaged.I swear you can see the healing from day to day. The other is Aluma Shield a spray on bandage can be bandaged allows the wound to heal from the inside out it basically works like a scab. It can be wrapped. I allow it to dry before I wrap. Great product if there are alot of flies.

Is far as support I would use a regular sized small quilt wrap (front leg horse size) fold the bottom up you can fold it up 2 or 3 times if it is still to long. You will be wrapping the pastern area too. You can cut if it is to bulky at the bottum and fold it less times. Wrap the leg with the quilt, but allow the wrap to be around the pastern. I would use a standing wrap and wrap down the leg around the ankle and pastern, and then up the leg adding support to the pastern area as you wrap. I would change the wrap everyday. You could use vet wrap also but not to tight. If it should slip reset it. I think from past experences that those sports medicine boots are not all that they are cracked up to be. I think in this case your better off supporting it by an old fashion wrap.

As far as turning her out. I would hand walk her. From past experences after the cast was removed the horse needed to be hand walked for 6-8 weeks and then turnout out in a small paddock where they could not get running. I doubt that she will want to put much weight on it at first anyway once the splint is off. She will let you know when she can handle her weight on it.I had a mare with a broken pastern and it was over a year before she could really walk on it and even then she is still gimpy on it. She had 28 pins in her pastern and people said we were crazy. She is broodmare now and had a few foals to boot.

Take baby steps so to speak.

I will not judge you or your situatuion that is gods job to be the judge. You have a big heart and I commend your efforts and I have no doubt that if needed you would do the right thing.

Also I would find another vet in your area sound like you haven't had much success with the one you have currently been using.

Good Luck


----------



## garyo (Jul 9, 2009)

What a lucky old girl she is to have found someone ,such as you, who is willing to invest the time and effort into her rehab.

My advice, take the positive ideas and ignore the negative ones. It sounds as if you are doing everything that you can for her.

Good Luck and God Bless you both.

Gary


----------



## keystonefarm (Jul 9, 2009)

minis4me said:


> Hi,Just Daphne, a sweet little 28 yr old Miniature Horse mare, broke her fetlock. She was standing on the side of it with her foot flopping to the side when I found her.
> 
> We started off splinting her just to make her more comfortable for the last trip to the Vet as they were too busy to come out.
> 
> ...


----------



## keystonefarm (Jul 9, 2009)

I had a mare come up lame one morning. I called my vet, but she was out of the Country. I had another vet come to look at her. This vet told me she had a fractured sholder and it would be best for me to put her down. I looked the mare in her eyes and could see her spirit was not broken. I waited for two weeks with my mare on stall rest for my vet to get back. The mare was in alot of pain and I had to take her water/feed to her -where she stood in her stall. When my vet finally got back in town, she came out to take a look. I ask her if I should put the mare down. She explained there was no way to splint her shoulder, but because the bone was not out of place she had hope that it would heal. The vet put her on an anti inflamatory, vit E gel caps, Gastrogaurd and something to help her bloodflow. She also recomended we rub her shoulder in DMSO daily. The mare was on stall rest for 4months and then on light turnout for 6 more months. Now she is perfectly healed and does not have any problems. I know your situation is different, but just keep the faith. You will know if it is time to let her go. (This is not vet advice, just what happened to me) Good Luck!


----------



## minis4me (Jul 10, 2009)

Hi,

We just rewrapped Daphne's leg. It has beeen 6.5 weeks and the swelling is all gone! Her leg is looking straight except for the bump where the sore is on the side of her fetlock. That is healing, though slowly. But it looks healthy. I'm sure it will heal fast once it no longer needs to be wrapped with splints over it. Also, I finally got a type of gauze pad that doesn't stick. I'm sure it was set back each bandage change as it would bleed.

This is a high strung little mare and she hates cameras. Every time I try to sneak a picture, she flies down the stall & she can do rollbacks like a 5 yr old! She also races over to get her apples for a treat & is definitely not feeling any pain!

Anyway, I am feeling really good about her leg at this point. Though I think we will keep up the splinting for another couple of weeks to be on the safe side.

In answer to questions of how we are splinting Daphne's leg..

We are using layers.

First is a non stick gauze pad with Hibitane antibiotic ointment over her sore. Then wrapped with gauze. Then a couple wraps of Vetrap. Always careful to have no wrinkles.

Then a cotton stocking. I buy toddlers leggings and cut the legs off to use.

I have exhausted the supply in 100 Mile House. haha.

Then over the stocking I wrap a shipping boot which is lined with hypoallergenic polyester fleece. Over that comes the splints. They are padded plastic ones for a person but placed upside down. Over everything, is a full roll of Vetrap. ( I have gone through about 16 rolls so far)

This seems to be working well to keep her leg immobilized. Only her toe is exposed. We do this every few days.

Anyway, I just wanted to let those interested, have an update. I appreciate everyone's good wishes.

I am also really appreciative of the many great ideas and suggestions of various wound remedies and alternative padding.

The Hibitane I buy from the Vet has been fantastic stuff & helps prevent infection so I think I'll stick with it while her splints are on. I may try something different if it hasn't healed by the time the splints are removed.

The biggest problem is living in an area where it is difficult getting things when needed. Simple things like standing bandages & quilt wraps are not easy to come by. So I improvise. It took me 3 weeks to get non stick gauze pads!

It is great hearing the experiences others have had with their horses recovering from various broken bones. It is amazing how many have had success when the Vets have given up or have been unwilling to try.

In our case there are 4 Vets in the area working out of the same clinic. But they don't work at the same time. When Daphne got hurt it was after hours and only one Vet on call & already at an emergency. I did persist & did get to consult with a Vet to make sure I was on the right track after the fact. I don't think she would fare well with a long drive trying to stand. So, taking her out of town wasn't an option. Anyway, I feel sure that Daphne is on the road to recovery.


----------



## MindyLee (Jul 10, 2009)

It maybe illeagle to play vet, but how many of you play Dr. on yourself or your children??? That is illeagle as well. It's not like she is getting paid to do this and if she pretty much owns the mare, than she can do what she wants for the best intrest of her mare (her bussness) she wasnt asking for medical advice just if someone has had this issue before. Sounds like I would be doing the same thing if I was in that position and always play vet at my farm as well. You cant count on most vets now a days as most are only after your $$$ and got thie licence out of a cracker jack box. Everytime I had a vet out, it was a TOTAL waste of my time & $$$ to have them either tell me "they dont know" "not knowledgeable in miniatures" or tell me the same thing I already knew. I truely will only get a vet out if needed but it feels like their only there to give me the run a round or to agree with me and than take my $$$ for nothing. NOT SAYING ALL VETS ARE THIS WAY... JUST MOST OF THEM ANYMORE! A great vet is one of the old timers (if not retired or dead), their the ones who care and are helpfull. Their is a high risk in what she is doing for the mare BUT she's there and seeing her in person and if her gut is telling her everything is ok... Great, the gut never lies.

GREAT JOB and hope the mare recovers soon! LOTS OF HUGS!


----------



## TheCaseFamily00 (Jul 10, 2009)

Thanks for the update,glad she's doing well



.


----------



## Little Bits (Jul 14, 2009)

Just wondering how she is making out. Did you remove the splint? Hope all is well.


----------



## muffntuf (Jul 14, 2009)

If you need to keep this up for awhile yet, you can buy vetwrap in bulk boxes which brings the price of a roll down to .79 or .89 a roll. A nice little savings. I buy from Jeffers Supply or horse.com.


----------



## Crystalbank (Jul 16, 2009)

Great to hear little Daphne is doing well.


----------



## AppyLover2 (Jul 16, 2009)

Glad to hear things are going well for Daphne. All any of us can do is what we think is best.


----------



## Cedar Ridge Farm (Jul 16, 2009)

Joanne,

TO answer your question...yes, I have had a mini mare with a fractured hock.

In January, I went out to feed one morning and my mare would not come in to eat. It took everything I had to get her in a stall. She would put no weight on her right hind leg but other than that, nothing was apparent. I took her to the vet and after xrays, it was determined that she had a severe fracture in the hock. She was in a lot of pain. Surgery was not an option because of the severity and euthanizing was not my option. My son-in-law, who is the best vet ever






, told me that I could bring her home, keep her confined and pray. I asked him about putting a splint on her leg. He rigged up a full limb splint, much like is used for a dog or a cat. It is kinda hard to explain, but it supported her from her hip to her hoof. We went back to the clinic every 4 weeks to have it changed and she had it on for 6months. The healing process takes a long time. She has now had the splnt off for 3 weeks and is doing remarkable. Although she does not place the hoof flat on the ground, everyday it goes down more. I know her show carreer is over, but I am just hoping and praying for breeding soundness. Hoping that by next year she can go in with the stallion.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Mini horse owner myself (Aug 12, 2020)

I commend you for giving her every Chance you can . I completely understand not having the funds and trying with all your heart to help them rather than give up. You know your horse. If shes in extreme pain , then I would agree and say it's time to euthanize her. However, if she's in good spirits and seems to show healing I'd say you're doing great and keep it up . You seem to be taking the best steps for her. I would agree that trying to limit time without the splint may be smart at first and then letting her go without it for more and more time to rebuild the muscles and strengthen the tendons. bless your heart for giving her your faith and love


----------

